# Chicago Area Bicycle Swap Meet



## WES PINCHOT (May 16, 2007)

Chicago Area Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday May 20. 2007
7:00 A.m. - 1:00 P.m.
Oak Forest Park District
15601 S. Central Ave.
Oak Forest, Il 60452
Contact Ed Boros
708 535 3720


----------



## AntonyR (May 17, 2007)

Don't be a spammer. One post about the swapmeet is enough.


----------



## militarymonark (May 19, 2007)

he's ok he post a few like that he earned the rights


----------

